# What an improvement!



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

We all know that my late hedgehog, Sonic never ate out of my hand. Today, I gave Smarty Jones and Fall Aspen two mealworms each and they ate it in front of me. I was holding one mealie and my hedgehog, Fall Aspen, ate it from my hand! What a bonding improvement!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, yay! I like seeing how different every hedgie's personality is.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

They are like snowflakes, no two are alike.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats! Careful with the hand feeding as it can lead to finger biting in some cases!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

grins&needles said:


> Congrats! Careful with the hand feeding as it can lead to finger biting in some cases!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay. I will try to remember that.


----------

